# Carlack glass sealant vs Rain-x



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi guys, Not posted for a little while so here comes another pointless question :thumb:

Have been browsing CYC's site tonight and was wondering if the Carlack system is noticeably better than rain-x?

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engine-amp-exterior/carlack-glass-sealing-kit/prod_348.html

Anyone used both?

(Not sure if this was the right area to post this in  )


----------



## Ben H (Jan 17, 2006)

i'd have thought rain-x. I have both but havent used carlack on the glass, Carlack is a bloody good product though, as is rain-x, especially when your wipers pack in :-(


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

d6dph said:


> Have been browsing CYC's site tonight and was wondering if the Carlack system is noticeably better than rain-x?


Buy it and see :wave:


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Haha Kinda guessed that would be your answer Tim!

Have always liked Rain-x but after seeing the video you posted of the carlack sealant, rain-x seems a little crap.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm using both for a long time. Both repels water very similar, but with Rain-X you can get some strange shadows in direct sunlight and with Carlack the results will be more clear.


----------



## westie (Mar 28, 2007)

I have used RainX before, and works ok if you have no wipers, but I have found that it causes the wipers to hop on the screen if there is only a little water on it


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I haven't used rain-x, but can confirm that the Carlack stuff is GOOOOOD. I put it on Saturday morning. It p!ssed down Yesterday, and when I went out to the car - for the first time ever, my wipers didn't judder ! And the water simply beads off the windows nice and sweet.  

Top stuff in my opinion. Bought from CYC too :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Well, I'll give it a go I think. Not silly money even if I don't get on with it :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

d6dph said:


> Well, I'll give it a go I think. Not silly money even if I don't get on with it :thumb:


been looking at this myself - did you get it and if so, how has it been in all this lovely summer weather recently?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

d6dph said:


> Haha Kinda guessed that would be your answer Tim!
> 
> Have always liked Rain-x but after seeing the video you posted of the carlack sealant, rain-x seems a little crap.


Any links to this video please ?


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

I have had it on the car for approx a month. But in that time it's only been out in the rain twice 

Fantastic stuff! The side and rear windows stayed clear as a bell. The front needed significantly less use of the wipers (which also worked a lot smoother)

Highly recommend it.

Rich:






Also gives the glass a really nice reflective finish :thumb:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

havent used rain-x in years as said above the wipers used to hop and make that terrible graunching noise .

have had carlack on for just over a week and its great stuff, i found though the polish stage needed a little bit of QD on the cloth to remove cleanly,and at 3 monthly intervals for top up will last a long time .

PS anyone know of any suitable washer bottle additives that wont strip the sealant off the glass


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

I use the 1z screenwash from C&S, Lovely stuff and hasn't affected the carlack. Cheap as chips too.

(I also found the polish to be a sod to get off, again used a mist of last touch to remove it)


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

good info (Y) and glad to hear it wasnt just me


----------



## scragend (Oct 29, 2005)

stoneyfordni said:


> havent used rain-x in years as said above the wipers used to hop and make that terrible graunching noise .
> 
> have had carlack on for just over a week and its great stuff, i found though the polish stage needed a little bit of QD on the cloth to remove cleanly,and at 3 monthly intervals for top up will last a long time .
> 
> PS anyone know of any suitable washer bottle additives that wont strip the sealant off the glass


I've never had a problem with wipers hopping after RainX. I put two coats on then use Last Touch to help buff it off and it's lovely and slick :thumb:


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

I got rainX and carlack, must do a side by side this weekend on the Navara.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Anyone here compared the Carlack to the Duragloss stuff, which works for me - Gloucester to Rockingham in the rain with no need for the wipers once ?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I use Rain-x and have had no problems with the wipers juddering or anything like that.

I find it woeks really well and the water ust runs off so quickly.


----------



## Trune (Jun 19, 2007)

Maybe im doing something wrong, but im using Rain-X in a yellow bottle, and its aweful, im using it as my new rx-8 hasnt got a rear wiper, but when the sun hits the rear window, it just looks like its fogged up... i had similar problems with it on my old car too. I dont know if im doing something wrong? But its really terrible.


----------



## mjh93sa (Jun 22, 2007)

Gave the windows a coating of the Carlack sealant this evening (when the rains stopped ). 

Tests with a watering can were impressive with all of the water save a few small beads sheeting off. Performance of the old wiper blades was also massively improved, with no juddering or smearing evident. I'll report more and perhaps get some video if we get the right weather over the next few days. (I must be mad, putting new stuff like this on days before selling it  )


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

mjh93sa,hope you dont mind me asking but where do you get the carlack stuff ,ive been using rain x for years and fancy a change,cheers.


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Check the link in the first post mate. Even worked in very light drizzle last night which rain-x has never done! Highly recommend it.


----------



## mjh93sa (Jun 22, 2007)

kev999 said:


> mjh93sa,hope you dont mind me asking but where do you get the carlack stuff ,ive been using rain x for years and fancy a change,cheers.


cleanyourcar.co.uk


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Poured down here today, torrential in parts and never used the wipers once! Put 2 coats of Rain-x on during the week and it worked a treat. My mother was in the car with me and she was astonished at how the water just disappeared off the windscreen. She said she had "never seen anything like it before".


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Loved the videos, so just put an order in for the Carlack glass kit with a view to trying it out at the weekend.


----------



## Roman (Jun 14, 2007)

Grizzle said:


>


Looked the same as my windscreen with Rain-X.


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

just a cautionary post 

if your using carlack window sealant ( polish is ok i think) either use something that is not a foam applicator or similar or rinse it thoroughly straight after .

theres has been a spate of recent crumbling applicators around here


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

stoneyfordni said:


> theres has been a spate of recent crumbling applicators around here


I've found rain X eats my app pads too!


----------



## eldavo69 (Jun 15, 2006)

Since we got the A4 saloon (no rear wiper) the Carlack has been exemplary. Much MUCH better than Rain-X. Bought from CleanYourCar and great service from Tim as ever. In our bathroom we have a big curved glass shower enclosure and cleaning it is the bane of my life, last time I did I then used the carlack sealant on it. Used to clean it every 2-3 weeks, haven't cleaned it in nearly 8 weeks now and it still sparkles like new

Obsessive Hobby 1
Housework 0


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

eldavo69 said:


> Since we got the A4 saloon (no rear wiper) the Carlack has been exemplary. Much MUCH better than Rain-X. Bought from CleanYourCar and great service from Tim as ever. In our bathroom we have a big curved glass shower enclosure and cleaning it is the bane of my life, last time I did I then used the carlack sealant on it. Used to clean it every 2-3 weeks, haven't cleaned it in nearly 8 weeks now and it still sparkles like new
> 
> Obsessive Hobby 1
> Housework 0


Your not my long lost brother are you? A4 Saloon owner too and was thinking of using the Carlack glass sealant kit which arrived today on my curved shower enclosure 

:lol:

The Glass sealant smells exactly like IPA, it does say on the side it contains it too.


----------

